# Enabling journaling in an geli-encrypted virtual disk



## gw (May 18, 2011)

I'm following the steps from the HOWTO on creating an encrypted, file-backed virtual disk, much like a Truecrypt volume. I'm worried, though, that if for some reason I lose power while I'm writing to the mounted geli disk, I might corrupt it. The HOWTO says to make a filesystem with the newfs command -- does this automatically enable journaling, or do I have to do something extra to get that?


----------



## Zare (May 19, 2011)

If your GELI encrypted device is /dev/md0.eli ;

`# kldload geom_journal.ko`
(and add 
	
	



```
geom_journal_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf)

`# gjournal label /dev/md0.eli`
`# newfs -O 2 -J /dev/md0.journal`
`# mount /dev/md0.journal /somewhere`


----------

